# Cattleya forbesii



## John M (Jun 26, 2011)

This poor plant was in my display at the Ottawa, Ontario show way back in 1996....when it won a CCM/AOS. Since then, it has had a rough life! A couple years later I got sick and neglected it for a long time......until it almost died. A small, seedling-sized piece did survive and I had been working on it for many years to bring it back from the brink. Then, just as it began to take off, the big freeze hit in March 2008 (39 months ago). I had mounted it on a paper-thin Cedar Shake from Home Depot, which it seemed to like. After the freeze, I just left it on the same Shake to re-establish with new roots, which it did remarkably fast.

Now, finally, it is back in full glory! It had two flowers on another growth that finished just as these 14 flowers began to simultaneously open. It's got 7 lead growths now (6 currently in bloom); but, technically it's not a specimen plant because I did help it along by cutting the rhizome in a few places to encourage branching. However, since I'm not interested in exhibiting for awards anymore, that doesn't really matter. 

Today, I crossed it with my Cattleya violacea 'Robert's Chiller'. The cross, "Cattleya Super-forbesii" is a classic beauty with an almost Schomburgkia-like look; but, without the lo-oooong inflorescence! 
























After the freeze 39 months ago (March 2008).


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 26, 2011)

That one realy did recover!! :drool:
Beautiful sight!


----------



## emydura (Jun 26, 2011)

Great save John. I'm not really a Cattleya person but I do like this one.

David


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 26, 2011)

:clap: Bravo!!! Excellent blooms!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 26, 2011)

Jonh! You amaze me. Such patience and dedication. This plant is fantastic.


----------



## raymond (Jun 26, 2011)

wow very very nice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 26, 2011)

You are an amazing grower! What a recovery! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jun 26, 2011)

Wonderful comeback!! I've been tempted to get one of these and a luteola. How difficult is it?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations for reviving this beauty John!!!! 

So means that forbesii can endure very low temps! 

Beautiful display; what is the size of a single bloom? Jean


----------



## Jorch (Jun 26, 2011)

Great save! Your patience and persistence have paid off nicely  :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2011)

Wild John!

Seems like you are the king of come backs these days!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG!!! :clap::clap: What a display!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## Pete (Jun 26, 2011)

excellent growing john


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice. I'm not a Catt person but that seems like a great save!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! Great turnaround!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow... Really good example of how resilient orchids are (and your growing skills )...


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 4, 2011)

Stunning!! Another for my wants list


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful photos, John. I'm so glad for you that the plant recovered.


----------

